# Hello! Housing question.



## davidstephen (Aug 2, 2012)

My wife, 3 year old and I are moving to Dubai October 16th. I've done plenty of research, but wouldn't mind some fresh intel. My wife has been working in and out of Dubai, but has had no time outside her office for location/house hunting. We currently live in the city and do not want to move to the burbs/villa areas. We lived in Shanghai China for 3 years and love downtown living. So, beach, downtown, close to rad schools, 5k USD budget. Any help is appreciated.

Cheers,
David


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Sounds like the Marina or Downtown would be best. Both areas have lots going on, with the Marina being closer to beach. I would find your schools first, work out commutes and choose from there. Otherwise you could find yourself driving half the day...


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

davidstephen said:


> My wife, 3 year old and I are moving to Dubai October 16th. I've done plenty of research, but wouldn't mind some fresh intel. My wife has been working in and out of Dubai, but has had no time outside her office for location/house hunting. We currently live in the city and do not want to move to the burbs/villa areas. We lived in Shanghai China for 3 years and love downtown living. So, beach, downtown, close to rad schools, 5k USD budget. Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Cheers,
> David


SORT OUT YOUR SCHOOL FIRST THING! I live on Palm Jumeriah- I love it.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

5k USD Budget ? Hopefully that is for a month not a year!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

wandabug said:


> 5k USD Budget ? Hopefully that is for a month not a year!


Let's hope! So budget of Dhs 220k (davidstephen - please use local currency when requesting help, thanks) will get a villa in Umm Sequim/Jumeirah if close to beach is required.

As others have said, look at schools first as it can be hard to get places depending on ages of children. What's a 'rad school'? The last thing you need is an hour journey each way to school.

Poster also needs to be aware that Dubai doesn't really have a centre as many cities do. There are high and low rise areas across Dubai.


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> Let's hope! So budget of Dhs 220k (davidstephen - please use local currency when requesting help, thanks) will get a villa in Umm Sequim/Jumeirah if close to beach is required.
> 
> As others have said, look at schools first as it can be hard to get places depending on ages of children. What's a 'rad school'? The last thing you need is an hour journey each way to school.
> 
> Poster also needs to be aware that Dubai doesn't really have a centre as many cities do. There are high and low rise areas across Dubai.


if you go to American School of Dubai, OR Dubai American Academy, The Palm is a good location, and it's easy on and off- very little traffic, and close to both of the American Schools. I can highly recommend ASD, but have heard good things about both. You could also find an apt on the Palm for that budget


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If the poster wants to be in the thick of things, then The Palm Jumeirah is not going to be the right location.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi David,

where abouts in shanghai did you live? by downtown i assume luwan, Huangpu district or Pudong side? Dubai is totally different to Shanghai, much smaller and a lot more condensed. I guess if you lived downtown then just walking around Nanjing lu/ the bund/french concession was your thing?

There isnt a comparison really with Shanghai in terms of living areas, although i guess you could compare Springs/meadows and Arabian rances with areas such as Tiziano, emerald and Vizcaya in Pudong side. Bur Dubai wiith some aspects of downtown Shanghai not the nice french concession side, more the tower blocks around Jing'an district.

if you need any help or comparrisons with Shanghai v Dubai let me know, lived there for 4 years as well so am fairly well versed with the city. 

Good luck


----------



## davidstephen (Aug 2, 2012)

Laowei said:


> Hi David,
> 
> where abouts in shanghai did you live? by downtown i assume luwan, Huangpu district or Pudong side? Dubai is totally different to Shanghai, much smaller and a lot more condensed. I guess if you lived downtown then just walking around Nanjing lu/ the bund/french concession was your thing?
> 
> ...



Sweet! We lived in Shimao Binjiang in PuDong. All of our friends lived in Puxi. I assumed the two cities would be drastically different. We arrive this Thursday night, and will be living in a service apartment for a month or two, so plenty of time to due some more research. Thank you everyone for the feedback. I'm liking the idea of less traffic for the daily commute. Also, thank you for the currency heads up, and yes it's 220k Dhs a year. 

Hey Laowai(great name, I was called that all the time at my local underground poker spot), any sweet real Chinese restaurants in Dubai?


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Mitchellsmom said:


> SORT OUT YOUR SCHOOL FIRST THING! I live on Palm Jumeriah- I love it.


Looks like we've narrowed down our own search to the Palm, liked idea of villa in meadows /lakes but keeping coming back to Oceana or Marina Residences.

Is getting in and out at rush hour OK?


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

You will like the Palm. I love it. There is NEVER a rush hour. Honestly. I thought it was because I moved here during Ramadan, but it always seems quiet. My son is a teenager, and he can run down to the beach, restaurants and shops on his own. I have friends that live in meadows/lakes...and they are confusing to get out of. Maybe it's just me, but I feel like have to drive around a maze before I can finally exit. I don't think you will regret the palm.  It's convenient to ASD, and DAA and MOE and JBR, without much traffic. It's is close to the action, but quiet when you want it. Good luck!


----------



## bmai (Jun 4, 2012)

Mitchellsmom said:


> You will like the Palm. I love it. There is NEVER a rush hour. Honestly. I thought it was because I moved here during Ramadan, but it always seems quiet. My son is a teenager, and he can run down to the beach, restaurants and shops on his own. I have friends that live in meadows/lakes...and they are confusing to get out of. Maybe it's just me, but I feel like have to drive around a maze before I can finally exit. I don't think you will regret the palm. It's convenient to ASD, and DAA and MOE and JBR, without much traffic. It's is close to the action, but quiet when you want it. Good luck!


Hi Mitchell's Mom- I am in a similar situation, just arrived this week and looking for an apt. I am currently homeschooling my son (5) but actually planning to try to get a job teaching at the American school of Dubai next school year and in that case enrolling my son their for first grade next year. You said there's no rush hour in the palm- can you tell me about how long of a drive it is to school each morning? Also- my husband works in DIFC, will that be a really long commute? We went to check out JBR and marina area yesterday and I was totally put off by the traffic. I really like jumeira area for the city feel (we are also an urban family moving from a big city and used to walking) as well as beach and park proximity but I can't tell if that would be a horrible commute to ASD...? Thanks so much for any advice or feedback!


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

The MARINA has horrible traffic. To get to ASD from the palm, you just jump on the main road of the palm, and fly over the bridge to Sheik Z, and go around 1 round about, and you are there....literally 4 mins. 
DIFC is downtown...it would be like commuting about 15-30 mins. But not horrible. I come from Houston...and I do not really find traffic Horrible, unless it's Eid..and there are many visitors to Dubai for a holiday (and that traffic seems to be more at dinner time and later-as these people LIVE at night- like vampires) If you live your normal american hours- you will be fine. The most frustrating thing about ASD- is if you come in at Hessa ST- and turn left- you SEE ASD..but must go 1.7KM in order to u-turn, and the light there is always a long wait. SO...in the early traffic, I allow us 15 mins to get to school from the Palm. Getting OFF the palm also takes 5 minutes- because of U turns and no turning left silliness that is the norm here in Dubai. So be sure you live in one of the buildings with an easy access. I would HATE to live in building #1, 2 or the ones on the "other side" (not beach side) that require a u-turn to get going in the "right" direction. You'll see what I am talking about when, WHEN you start driving. I'm teaching a bit at ASD right now...and at GEMS WORLD...I love my "part time" teaching!


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

bmai said:


> Hi Mitchell's Mom- I am in a similar situation, just arrived this week and looking for an apt. I am currently homeschooling my son (5) but actually planning to try to get a job teaching at the American school of Dubai next school year and in that case enrolling my son their for first grade next year. You said there's no rush hour in the palm- can you tell me about how long of a drive it is to school each morning? Also- my husband works in DIFC, will that be a really long commute? We went to check out JBR and marina area yesterday and I was totally put off by the traffic. I really like jumeira area for the city feel (we are also an urban family moving from a big city and used to walking) as well as beach and park proximity but I can't tell if that would be a horrible commute to ASD...? Thanks so much for any advice or feedback!


AND START YOUR REGISTRATION PROCESS NOW..don't wait for your plans to be finalized! Do all the paperwork NOW for best chance of acceptance. If it doesn't work out, and you don't move...your out a few bucks...but better than the other scenario! Good luck!


----------



## bmai (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you so much for the reply- I definitely plan to fill out the applications ASAP- and have scheduled tours as well. WHEN I start driving - which after my difficulties catching taxis yesterday with two tired kids in tow might be sooner than I thought- I will have to try all of the routes out myself as someone suggested. We are supposed to find a place in two weeks or so- feels so rushed! Part time teaching sounds great- could I pm you for more info?


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

Of course. Come to visit me at my apt...and you can see inside. I taxi'ed for 3 months, until I started working. It is EASY to get a taxi here on the palm, but it's the waiting for them to pick me up at other locations that drove me to getting my own car. Feel free to message me.


----------



## davidstephen (Aug 2, 2012)

My wife works at the airpot so the palm is a no go. We only have one child, so I think were going to go with downtown area. Old Town or Claren Tower. This might be a good fit to split the travel for both of us. When we lived in Shanghai, most places we travel to and from were 30-45 min. This place seems pretty rad so far. Thanks again for all the feed back.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

davidstephen said:


> My wife works at the airpot so the palm is a no go. We only have one child, so I think were going to go with downtown area. Old Town or Claren Tower. This might be a good fit to split the travel for both of us. When we lived in Shanghai, most places we travel to and from were 30-45 min. This place seems pretty rad so far. Thanks again for all the feed back.


I have not read the rest of the thread, but Palm to Airport would definitely take less than 30 mins. You are always opposite the heavier traffic flow.
Having said that, Downtown would definitely be closer


----------



## davidstephen (Aug 2, 2012)

Just got an email from our agent. She is taking us to:

1. Claren Tower. Building 2. – 3 bed

2. Reehan Building. – 3 bed+study+private garden

3. Limestone Townhouse – DIFC – 2 large bedbrooms

4. Index Tower – DIFC – 3 bed

Pretty pumped!!!


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Mitchellsmom said:


> You will like the Palm. I love it. There is NEVER a rush hour. Honestly. I thought it was because I moved here during Ramadan, but it always seems quiet. My son is a teenager, and he can run down to the beach, restaurants and shops on his own. I have friends that live in meadows/lakes...and they are confusing to get out of. Maybe it's just me, but I feel like have to drive around a maze before I can finally exit. I don't think you will regret the palm. It's convenient to ASD, and DAA and MOE and JBR, without much traffic. It's is close to the action, but quiet when you want it. Good luck!


Well we've moved in now and love the palm, Oceana is great, still finding way around though


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

blazeaway said:


> Well we've moved in now and love the palm, Oceana is great, still finding way around though


Been here six months and STILL discovering new things...let me know if I can help!


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Mitchellsmom said:


> Been here six months and STILL discovering new things...let me know if I can help!


Thanks will do, just started hunt for curtains!


----------

